# Identify my J Motor Whizzer Frame?



## Risk Man (Mar 30, 2022)

I Recently aquired a J Motor restored whizzer from an estate of a gentleman Named Roland in Richlandtown PA. (in case someone here may have been familiar with the bike or its professional restoration). The motor has a J-XXXXXX Serial number but the frame has such a deep paint job that I have not found the frame ID yet. I have not scraped the paint off the bottom bracket yet. It is a 24 inch wheel bike. The frame has some interesting but strange characteristics including a welded on seat clamp but it is located UNDER the cantilever with a nearly non-existent seat tube above (the clutch spring camp is there). The extended brake arm is a welded on attachment and the crank is skip-tooth but unlike others of the period. The left crank arm has a dog leg as well. The badge is a silver "Spritfire". It has a 9 hole rear rack. I have found Schwinn S-2 markings on the front rim, but can not locate them on the rear. the front hub is "standard". AS.  Let me know what other details will help.


----------



## Goldenrod (Mar 30, 2022)

If you send me your address our Illinois newsletter club will send you free stuff: T shirt (need size?) DVD of Whizzers on TV, instruction book, and Lisa of Memory Lane may be selling a Whizzer history book to go with the bike by Willard Larson. No obligation with our stuff --these documents should go with any Whizzer for the next generation. PM me if you want a package --free shipping.


----------



## Risk Man (Mar 31, 2022)

Goldenrod said:


> If you send me your address our Illinois newsletter club will send you free stuff: T shirt (need size?) DVD of Whizzers on TV, instruction book, and Lisa of Memory Lane may be selling a Whizzer history book to go with the bike by Willard Larson. No obligation with our stuff --these documents should go with any Whizzer for the next generation. PM me if you want a package --free shipping.



Yes, I am new... but not to forums of this format. I don't see how I am able to send private messages to members?


----------



## CURTIS L LINDGREN (Mar 31, 2022)

Click on the persons name , ( Highlighted in Blue ) you'll see a box that says " Start a private conversation" .   It brings up another page directly to converse with them .  I think the chainring is from another brand.............Columbia maybe ??   Also it may be a girls chainring as the diameter looks smaller than a Men's chainring would be. Maybe for ease of starting the bike ?  Nice bike by the way!


----------



## Risk Man (Mar 31, 2022)

CURTIS L LINDGREN said:


> Click on the persons name , ( Highlighted in Blue ) you'll see a box that says " Start a private conversation" .   It brings up another page directly to converse with them .  I think the chainring is from another brand.............Columbia maybe ??   Also it may be a girls chainring as the diameter looks smaller than a Men's chainring would be. Maybe for ease of starting the bike ?  Nice bike by the way!



Hello Curtis and thanks for the info. I expect to see the "start private conversation", but it does not appear. I will email the forum gurus and see if there is some restriction on my profile since I am new. I would expect this frame / bike has many combined parts. Much of it does not add up from my research so the chainring could be from another MFG. I have not disassembled anything yet and I don't see any markings on the outside, but I really have not "gotten underneath" the bike yet only to replace the front bearings I had the front end up on the air.


----------



## CURTIS L LINDGREN (Apr 1, 2022)

@Risk Man , The reason you may not be able to do a "Private conversation"  might be that you haven't been on the site long enough or have enough posts. I seem to remember others having the same issue. You can find parts here for sale. I'm sure there are many styles of chain rings and crank arms you'd like . I personally like the Schwinn Sweetheart chain rings . I think your bike would look good with one of those ( larger diameter of course )  🤓   Your bike looks like it was done very nicely ( as in ..............someone really cared about it )  I think you have a great start there. When you do get in touch with @Goldenrod  he would be a great contact as I believe he's been dealing with whizzers for a long time and has great knowledge on those bikes.  😁  I really like the way your tank looks with the pinstriping done in that fashion.  Hang onto that one ................it's a keeper !  -Curt-


----------



## Risk Man (Apr 1, 2022)

CURTIS L LINDGREN said:


> @Risk Man , The reason you may not be able to do a "Private conversation"  might be that you haven't been on the site long enough or have enough posts. I seem to remember others having the same issue. You can find parts here for sale. I'm sure there are many styles of chain rings and crank arms you'd like . I personally like the Schwinn Sweetheart chain rings . I think your bike would look good with one of those ( larger diameter of course )  🤓 Your bike looks like it was done very nicely ( as in ..............someone really cared about it ) I think you have a great start there. When you do get in touch with @Goldenrod he would be a great contact as I believe he's been dealing with whizzers for a long time and has great knowledge on those bikes. 😁  I really like the way your tank looks with the pinstriping done in that fashion.  Hang onto that one ................it's a keeper !  -Curt-



Curt, I am guessing you are correct... still on training wheels. Thanks for the feedback on the bike. I bought it from 1200 miles away from 3 pictures.... The seller only had it a year and did nothing with it.... "Did not try and run it, I am not mechanical... bought it at an estate auction"....  Found the original / previous owner on documents with the bike as the seller never got the title. I have written to PA  DMV for historic copies as I know it was registered as late as 2014. That said, I am sure the owner paid $$$$ to someone to cobble this bike together with good components, (The paint job is really deep)  but obviously not all correct to the Schwinn it mimics.  I have much work to do and looking forward to continuing to retore it along with my 2004 NE5 Whizzer rider and the 2 strokes I have been building.


----------



## coryplayford_2009 (Apr 1, 2022)

Goldenrod said:


> If you send me your address our Illinois newsletter club will send you free stuff: T shirt (need size?) DVD of Whizzers on TV, instruction book, and Lisa of Memory Lane may be selling a Whizzer history book to go with the bike by Willard Larson. No obligation with our stuff --these documents should go with any Whizzer for the next generation. PM me if you want a package --free shipping.




I’m new to the whizzer crowd I just picked up this ‘48 J I’d be interested in the newsletter!
Thanks
-CP


----------



## Risk Man (Apr 1, 2022)

coryplayford_2009 said:


> I’m new to the whizzer crowd I just picked up this ‘48 J I’d be interested in the newsletter!
> Thanks
> -CP
> 
> View attachment 1598666



Nice original bike Cory!  We will  need to trade notes...Perhaps some additional pictures would help me for sure. Are the wheels 26 or 24?  Mine are 24. And as mentioned, it looks like you have the short seat tube as well?


----------



## Risk Man (Apr 1, 2022)

Goldenrod said:


> If you send me your address our Illinois newsletter club will send you free stuff: T shirt (need size?) DVD of Whizzers on TV, instruction book, and Lisa of Memory Lane may be selling a Whizzer history book to go with the bike by Willard Larson. No obligation with our stuff --these documents should go with any Whizzer for the next generation. PM me if you want a package --free shipping.



Goldenrod, if you will send me a PM, I will be able to reply with my contact information. I cannot start one yet. Thanks.


----------

